# Is Slingbox the answer for me?



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

So, we make no apologies, but we have six HD TVs in our house. Except for one TV, all of the set top boxes are rented. BUT, we don't watch TV very often on 3 of the TVs.

I was wondering if it is worthwhile to buy a Slingbox for home use and move that around as necessary, cancel the cable box rentals on the 3 occasional use TVs.

Has anyone done this sort of thing or is there perhaps another solution similar to this? I know that Slingbox gives us additional options (like being able to stream to a device perhaps in the backyard or even when we travel), but purely from an economic point of view, I think it should pay for itself in less than 12 months.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm not sure who is your service provider. Shaw does provide a Gateway PVR which can connect up to 6 TVs. In our case, in our home in Calgary (Shaw) we have 5 TVs, each with it's own cable box (including 3 PVRs) which we purchased over the years. We have a slingbox connected to one PVR. Slingbox converts your signal to digital so that you can view the TV program on your tablet or computer. To view the Slingbox on your TV, you need a HDMI connection from your tablet or computer to your TV. We use Slingbox to watch Calgary shows in Arizona. We connect from our IPAD to our main Arizona TV using Apple TV. If we want to watch Slingbox on the second TV, we use an HDMI cord connected to our TV with an HDMI adapter.
The picture on our TV is not as clear as HD but depending on the TV is not too bad.


----------

